# iExchange.



## dghardy (Mar 8, 2018)

Has anybody had any experience with iExchange?
Exchanging emails with Dikhololo they want me to bank into iExchange. I have requested that they bank into RCI. I have not heard back from yet.

Doyle


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (May 12, 2021)

dghardy said:


> Has anybody had any experience with iExchange?
> Exchanging emails with Dikhololo they want me to bank into iExchange. I have requested that they bank into RCI. I have not heard back from yet.
> 
> Doyle


Any member have any input. Current, experience? (2021)


----------



## travel maniac (May 14, 2021)

No experience but a simple google search comes up with this website. Looks like a South African company.

https://www.iexchange.net/Page.aspx?cd=000R 

And also a FB page 









						iExchange
					

iExchange, Port Shepstone, South Africa. 1,871 likes · 6 talking about this · 4 were here. If you're an existing timeshare owner, iExchange is perfect for you. iExchange brings you vacation e




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Andrearr (May 24, 2021)

Looking for same info as I am considering south African ts that uses iexchange and mbe. I want access to rci


----------



## dundey (Jul 14, 2021)

Buy an SA that uses RCI to exchange.  I have looked at iexchange but never used them


----------



## Nicky (Jul 26, 2021)

dghardy said:


> Has anybody had any experience with iExchange?
> Exchanging emails with Dikhololo they want me to bank into iExchange. I have requested that they bank into RCI. I have not heard back from yet.
> 
> Doyle


Dikhololo is now managed by VMS and they work with directly with  IExchange , so they  will always suggest it. But you still have full access to RCI and can request your week be banked with RCI.


----------

